# Official Thread: Bulls vs. Timberwolves 11/13 @ 7:30pm (TV: NBALP, WCIU)



## InPaxWeTrust

*Official Thread: Bulls vs. Timberwolves*

This will be a tough one to pick. It is a back to back game for us which is not good considering Chandler and Blount are hurt and Pippen probably won't play much because of the back to back. I am also interested in what lineup we run. With Wally and Hudson on IR they have been playing KG at SF with Madsen at PF and Kandi at C. So what lineup do we use to counteract that. I say maybe take Gill out of starting lineup,move Rose to SG, Marshall to SF, Baxter to PF and Curry at C. That then leaves no big man off bench though so I am not sure what BC needs to do. Maybe ERob gets a lot of run at SF and tries to cover KG I dunno. History says Minnesota plays us well and unfortunately I see no reason for that to change.


Minny 104
Chicago 90

High Scorer: Rose 22


----------



## robert60446

Call me stupid: Bulls 103, Wolves 94! Curry: 26 points! In you face KG!


----------



## ace20004u

I have a feeling that Cartwright will let Jamal start so that he will look bad when the Bulls lose tonight. Make no mistake, the Bulls have little to no chance to win tonight without Chandler. 

My best guess: 

T-Wolves 102
Bulls 87


----------



## fl_flash

Just like we seem to play well against teams that should beat us over the last few years (Lakers, Hornets and Celts come to mind), the T-Wolves have simply owned us. I don't see anything changing that.

T-Wolves 110
Bulls - 80

Wally scores 32 from the bench in street clothes.


----------



## PC Load Letter

I really have no feel for this team whatsoever. Normally, winning three in a row on the road would prompt me to say we'd win, but not in this case. Too many things going against us which you guys have already mentioned. Not only that, but Trent brings his 28% shooting into the United Center. Simply put: He can't be stopped. He torches us for 6 and we have no answer...

TWolves - 104
Bulls - 94


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Not only that, but Trent brings his 28% shooting into the United Center. Simply put: He can't be stopped. He torches us for 6 and we have no answer...
> 
> TWolves - 104
> Bulls - 94


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

T-Wolves own the Bulls. KG's jersey should say Reinsdorf on the back. (I stole that joke from Sportscenter)

Wolves - 107
Bulls - 90

I'd love to be wrong though!:grinning:


----------



## superdave

I'll be going to the game tonight. And since 90% of the time the team I'm rooting for live usually loses.... well..... I'm fully expecting the Bulls to buck the trend tonight! 

Bulls 92
Wolves 89

I'll have some choice words for Trent Hassell too.


----------



## Parabull

I think we can win if we put Kirk on KG - he's already the toughest scrappiest defender we have. My prediction - Kirk shuts down KG, but Cassell torches us for 32.

Wolves - 115
Bulls - 103


----------



## Squirrel

Bulls 93
T-Wolves 87

(Rose 24)


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls in a second game of a back-to-back off of a road game doesn't give me very high hopes. I give them an 23% chance of winning the game on my work-in-progress handicapping analysis.

Minnesota 94
Bulls 85

High Scorer: Marshall 21


----------



## JRose5

Bulls 99
T Wolves 91

Rose 24


----------



## VincentVega

Wolves 96
Bulls 84

KG with a quintuple-double
Hinrich and Cassell float off into a time-continuum after seeing each other because they've been compared to each other so much
Curry continues the strong play and goes for 61/35


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wolves: 97
Bulls: 96
Scorer: 23, Marshall

I hope I'm wrong tho


----------



## Johnny Mac

Bulls - 101
Twolves - 96

Bullies will rise to the occasion (wishful thinking probably)


----------



## Wynn

*For the Ribs....*

The Wolf -- 97
The Bull -- 83

Once again we are the panacea to sooth the wounds of a wayward team.

This is a different wolves team this year. I believe their off-season moves made them worse, not better. Take away Wally and we should beat them.

But we won't.


----------



## bullet

wolves - 102

Bulls - 85

Kirk-19


----------



## thebizkit69u

as great as KG is iam more afraid of cassell he has allways killed the bulls, he has allways played well against the bulls, but if Hinrich starts might be a different story i mean Kirk is a a great defender, tough game to call but we should play better at home tonight after a good win. 

92 Bulls - rose 15pts.
88 T-wolves -KG 19pts 14rbs


----------



## KA

Minn: 97
Chi: 91


----------



## Da Grinch

i say bulls win ...why not wally isn't playing and he is the secret killer of the bulls anyway 102-96


----------



## RetroDreams

Lineup according to myBulls:

Probable Bulls Starters 

G (12) Kirk Hinrich, 6-4 | 190: Last Game (11/12 at BOS): Started for a third straight game and finished with seven points on 3-7 FG with two rebounds and three assists in 28 minutes. 

G (13) Kendall Gill, 6-5 | 216: Last Game (11/12 at BOS): Started and scored 12 points on 5-8 FG with two rebounds and two steals in 29 minutes of action. 

F (5) Jalen Rose, 6-8 | 217: Last Game (11/12 at BOS): Returned to the starting line-up after coming off the bench for two games and responded with a game-high 20 points (6-13 FG, 2-5 3-pt FG, 6-6 FT) with two rebounds and four assists in 37 minutes. 

F (42) Donyell Marshall, 6-9 | 230: Last Game (11/12 at BOS): Played a game-high 43 minutes and recorded nine points on 1-10 FG with 11 rebounds, three assists and three blocks. 

C (2) Eddy Curry, 6-11 | 285: Last Game (11/12 at BOS): Finished one rebound short of a career-high with 14 boards to go with 16 points (his first double-double this season) on 4-7 FG (including 8-12 FT) in 35 minutes of action.

---

Added TV info and gametime to thread...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

TWolves 96
Bulls 80


----------



## futuristxen

Bulls 85
Wolves 93

Rose-19


----------



## dkg1

Wolves 110 Bulls 94

Eddy has been getting it done against smaller centers, let's see how he does against Kandi. I'll believe Eddy has arrived when I see him take it to a center as big or bigger than he is. Let's get it done, big man. Hopefully he continues to hit the boards.

If Minny posts Cassell up as much as Milwaukee used to, I can see big-time foul trouble coming KH's way.

No Tyson or Marcus will kill us tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy

T'wolves 114
Bulls 103

Prove me wrong kids, prove me wrong.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 92
TWolves 86

Leading scorer Marshall

Kandi is no match for Curry.


----------



## Future

Bulls Win

Bulls 94
Wolves 91


----------



## MJG

Wolves 100
Bulls 90


----------



## 7thwatch

Bulls 75
Wolves 100


----------



## Philo

bulls 74
t-wolves 98


----------



## robg

Lets see: considering the bulls have been getting killed at home and today we play probably our toughest opponent, 


TIMBERWOLVES: 186
BULLS: 79

:frenchy:


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

With only three right picks so far, I need to go against the grain to get back in the mix.

Bulls 101-100


----------



## Killuminati

Minny hasn't started the season on fire but as others have said before me they simply own the Bulls. If the Bulls win tonight I'd be shocked, too many things going against them.

Wolves- 113
Bullz- 90

High scorer- KG with 36


----------



## tpolish

*Cant wait for Hinrich to do this Tonight!*

It should be a good matchup with cassel tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> With only three right picks so far, I need to go against the grain to get back in the mix.
> 
> Bulls 101-100


A good strategic pick. If almost everyone else is going with the TWolves, pick the Bulls. If we win, we're one win closer to the ribs than the concensus.

"Please bring a bib to Mr. Auerbach at table 2"


----------



## KG4MVP2

Wolves 88
Bulls 75

KG-22 pts 11 reb 5 assists
Hinrich-16 pts 3 reb 10 assists


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> A good strategic pick. If almost everyone else is going with the TWolves, pick the Bulls. If we win, we're one win closer to the ribs than the concensus.
> 
> "Please bring a bib to Mr. Auerbach at table 2"


Heck, the only chance I have to win the ribs is to get one of the admins to ban everyone from the Bulls board. And heck with as bad as I have been picking them, I probably still couldn't catch many of the leaders.

A word to wise. Never bet on NCBullsFan's picks.


----------



## truebluefan

minny is struggling. 4-4. 

Bulls pull an upset. Why? We seem to beat the playoff teams. 

97-90. Bulls win.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

Wolves 115
Bulls 90

Garnett leads all scorers with 29. Eddy gets 23.


----------



## truebluefan

stats for tonights game

Minny 4-4. have lost 1 in a row. Are 2-2 on the road. 
45% shooting, opp. 41%. they shoot 40% in threes. They are being out rebounded. 40.8 to 42.4 They give up 13.8 offensive rebounds. 89.1 pts a game to opp. 85.8

Kevin Garnett 48% 22.3 pts a game. 12 rebounds.3.8 assists. 1 steal. 2.5 blocks. 
Sam Cassell 43% 29% in threes. 17.6 pts a game. 8.9 assists. 
Latrell Sprewell 42% 39% in threes. 4.6 rebounds. 4.5 assists. 1 steal. 16.5 pts a game. 
Kandi. 7 pts 5 rebounds a game. 

Bulls. 4-5 (1-4 at home)
shooting 41% *opp 44%...anyone notice this? Our opp shooting pct is going down!* 42.3 rebounds. opp. 44.1 18.7 t/o. 88.2 pts a a game opp. 98.7. 

Jalen Rose 38% 14.7 pts a game. *50% in threes* 3.9 boards 3.8 assists. 
Jamal Crawford 41% 40% in threes. 4.7 assits. 1.22 steals. 14.2 pts a game. 
Eddy Curry 48% 13.3 pts a game. 6.9 rebounds!!! 1 assist. 1.4 blocks. 
Chandler...same as last game.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> minny is struggling. 4-4.
> 
> Bulls pull an upset. Why? We seem to beat the playoff teams.
> 
> 97-90. Bulls win.


I'm not even so sure that this year's edition of the T'Wolves makes the play-offs....


----------



## Athlon33.6

Bulls - 92

Wolves - 88

HighScorer - Jalen Rose


----------



## Brian34Cook

True you forgot someone special.. Kendall Gill 

9.0 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 2.3 APG, 1.6 SPG, *43.6 shooting %*, 60% 3 PT shooting.. Leading Team in SPG and 3PT shooting 

Kendall is shooting the lights out lately.. As I say that he'll probably throw up bricks tonight.. :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> True you forgot someone special.. Kendall Gill
> 
> 9.0 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 2.3 APG, 1.6 SPG, *43.6 shooting %*, 60% 3 PT shooting.. Leading Team in SPG and 3PT shooting
> 
> Kendall is shooting the lights out lately.. As I say that he'll probably throw up bricks tonight.. :laugh:


I could have added marshall but I stayed with the double diget scorers. 
But yeah....


----------



## Nater

I'm really torn on this one. But things I've heard about the Bulls home game preparation make me lean towards a loss tonight.

Wolves 102
Bulls 90


----------



## L.O.B

Bulls 98- Timberwolves 93


----------



## Maestro

Bulls 101 
T Wolves 97 


GO BULLS!!!!!


----------



## GB

Mucho foul trouble Bulls:

T'Wolves run away: 103-88


----------



## DaBullz

And now! The starting lineup for YOUR Chicago Bulls!!!

G Kansas 6'3" Kirk Hinrich
G Illinois 6'5" Kendall Gill
C Thornwood HS 6'11" Eddy Curry
F Connecticut 6'9" Donyell Marshall
F Michigan 6'8" Jalen Rose


----------



## truebluefan

cassell 
sprewell 
Kandi
madson
Garnett

Hinrich
Gill
Curry
Marshall
Rose


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, rlucas4257, GB, L.O.B, Nater, victor_vc, Darius Miles Davis, Seven, kcchiefs-fan*, halfbreed, brian34cook, JRose5, bpm183, lou4gehrig, ShakeTiller, Chicago N VA, Bolts, Illstate2, DaBullz)


----------



## DaBullz

Make sure to drink your Pepsi, the official soft drink of the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry to jump against Garnett.

Tip controlled by Wolves.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls in man-to-man.

Marshall on Garnett.

Quick foul on Hinrich.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich into Curry.

Recognizes the double team. Passes back to Gill. Gill drives, dumps to Curry, who hits.

Bulls up 2-0


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich on Casell.

Madsen trying to move on Rose, Rose forces the travel.


----------



## DaBullz

Gill drives with the shot clock running out, banks too long.


----------



## DaBullz

Sprewell hits from the baseline, tie game.

Gill brings the ball up court, to rose.
To Hinrich
To Marshall
To Gill
TO Curry
:8 left
Curry turns shoots, misses.


----------



## DaBullz

Spre misses, Marshall rebounds.

Hinrich pushes upcourt, into Curry.

Curry drives, hook from about 10 ft. misses.

Wolves run, Marshall called for a foul off the ball.


----------



## truebluefan

Still a 2-2 tie


----------



## truebluefan

minny 33% bulls 25%


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett in the post to Kandi, turnaround hook over Curry, good.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Requesting a Bulls chatroom! These threads are so ponderous and hard to keep refreshing!

Hear me, Trueblue, hear me!


----------



## DaBullz

Gill misses a jumper from the corner.

Rose fights for the board, out of bounds, off of Minny.

Marshall hits a nice jumper off the inbounds.

4-4


----------



## DaBullz

If you don't want me to do play-by-play, say so.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> If you don't want me to do play-by-play, say so.


No its all good, the games not on for me, type faster.


----------



## DaBullz

KG into Madsen to Kandi who shoots the 2 footer over rose.

6-4

Hinrich hits a 3 from the offense.

7-6 bulls


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

That's right Kirk!


----------



## DaBullz

Spre drives from the left side on Gill, and is fouled by Gill.

Spre to the line for 2.

Misses the first
Hits the 2nd

tie at 7


----------



## DaBullz

FWIW, I won't do play by play in a chat room.

Hinrich shoots just short of the 3pt arc, and the shot is just short.

Casell tries to post up Hinrich and dishes to spre for 3 who misses.

Marshall pass to Gill intercepted by spre and minny scores (spre) on the fast break.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Hinrich hits a 3 from the offense.
> 
> 7-6 bulls


Jamal boos...


----------



## DaBullz

Minny called for illegal defense. Rose hits the technical FT.

Bulls ball.

Hinrich penetrates, dishes to marshall for 3, missed.

Curry hustles for the rebound, out of bounds off kandi. Bulls ball.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Requesting a Bulls chatroom! These threads are so ponderous and hard to keep refreshing!
> 
> Hear me, Trueblue, hear me!


We do have a chatroom for the whole site. Not just the bulls. For supporting members.


----------



## burnet

gill  . 2 TO's


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich to Curry, it bounces off his hands. Rose recovers, to marshall, missed.

Gill with the steal, marshall misses the layup on the fast break.

Madsen called for the offensive foul on the other end.

5:29 left

Bulls down 9-8


----------



## elias03

whens chandler coming back


----------



## truebluefan

5:29 9-8 t-wolves. Bulls are shooting awful


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> We do have a chatroom for the whole site. Not just the bulls. For supporting members.


I know. That's the one thing realgm has that we don't. I wish we had a chat room for each team. I'd love to chat with you guys during the game. This is a little ponderous for me, not quick enough.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> gill  . 2 TO's


One of those was an offensive foul.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 5:29 9-8 t-wolves. Bulls are shooting awful


We can't hit a layup of finish a drive worth a damn this year.


----------



## GB

Marshall is a slump.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich with the ball, sends rose to the other side. To rose, to hinrich.

Hinrich is punched in the face and loses the ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Kandi misses from point blank. Bulls push, rose takes a 3 and it goes in and out.

Kandi gets it in the post and scores over curry.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. That's the one thing realgm has that we don't. I wish we had a chat room for each team. I'd love to chat with you guys during the game. This is a little ponderous for me, not quick enough.


Let em talk it over with management. I can't promise anything but I will promise I will talk to them. Ever ask Retrodreams to do this? He is the wizard on chat rooms.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich is punched in the face and loses the ball.


Jamal cheers...


----------



## DaBullz

Rose into curry, pass out to Gill who hits a 3 from the top of the arc.


----------



## DaBullz

Gill pokes the ball away. Dives for the ball. SOmehow they call a foul on Gill.

Crawford in for Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan

11-11 tie and yet we are shooting 25%.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen in for Gill


----------



## DaBullz

Hoiberg in the game. We're in trouble.


----------



## truebluefan

nice ovation for pipp and crawford.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Let em talk it over with management. I can't promise anything but I will promise I will talk to them. Ever ask Retrodreams to do this? He is the wizard on chat rooms.


I'll send him a PM about it. Don't you think it would be nice? And on draft day too?


----------



## MikeDC

Curry is showing nice defensive skills tonight. I like.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose with a nice shake and bake, drives past hoiberg into the lane and scores from 8 feet.

13-11 Bulls.

Garnett can't put back an offensive rebound.

Pippen brings it up, he's at point.
Curry drives and misses from 1 ft, but Marshall boards and scores.

15-11

timeout minny


----------



## GB

They said last game they liked to do this to record for posterity.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll send him a PM about it. Don't you think it would be nice? And on draft day too?


Not a bad idea. But its not all up to me. We work as a unit. 

Draft day would be nice.


----------



## ScottVdub

there was a few times early in the possession where hinrich had curry in good position and didnt pass him the ball. curry hasnt gotten the ball in good position when he has gotten it.


----------



## truebluefan

15-11 Bulls. Marshall 5 rebounds. 

Minny 38%

Bulls. 38%.


----------



## DaBullz

somehow TBF has posted about 9000 times too many ;-)


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett gets his first 2 pts with a shot from the top of the key.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> Jamal cheers...


Clever.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford at point, ball goes around the perimieter. To Pippen? who misses.


----------



## DaBullz

Go jamal. He actually penetrated to the FT line and got fouled.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Garnett gets his first 2 pts with a shot from the top of the key.


He'll probably manage another 22 or so...


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Go jamal. He actually penetrated to the FT line


:rotf:


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal with the crossover and he just lobbed the ball to sprewell 2 feet away from him. No bull was close. Spre scores on the fast break.

Pippen hits a 3

Garnett scores on a reverse layup

Bulls 18-17


----------



## truebluefan

Pipp. for three


----------



## truebluefan

hoiberg fouls eddy.


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal with the lob pass to curry who dunks over hoiberg.

What is hoiberg doing guarding eddy?

Bulls up 21-17


----------



## futuristxen

I saw a stat on the crawl on ESPN today that said Jamal averages 21 ppg against the wolves. Is that correct?


----------



## MikeDC

Hoiberg defending Curry :laugh:


----------



## elias03

hoiberg is great at guarding centers.


----------



## DaBullz

Kandi misses after a great feed from Garnett.

Jamal dribbles out the clock to end the quarter, misses the shot from the right wing.

Bulls lead after Q1, 21-17


----------



## truebluefan

after 1 21-17 bulls.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> What is hoiberg doing guarding eddy?


Eddy was so soft when he came into the league that 'berg used to check him every practice then send him out to buy the team pizza.

No more.


----------



## JRose5

Not bad!

After 1, Rose - 3 points, 
Hinrich - 3 points, 1 assist, 1 TO


----------



## ScottVdub

that was a good first quarter. it looks like garnets length is gonna make it tough to get the ball into the post but so far weve stayed focused. The game has been slow moving for the most part but when you play an elite team like this you cant get out of control so hopefully he keep playing like this.


----------



## truebluefan

both teams even as can be. 

We have the lead because we are 3-4 in threes,


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> Hinrich - 1 TO


He's saving the other seven for the fourth quarter...

:laugh:


----------



## elias03

I want Tyson CHandler back. Whens he coming ?


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett 2-4, 4 reb, 1 ast, 1 stl, 4 pts
Kandi 3-5, 1 TO, 6 pts
Madsen 2 ast, 2 to, 0 pts
Spre 3-6, 0-2 3pt, 1-2 FT, 4 reb, 1 ast, 1 to, 1 stl, 7 pts
cassell 0-1, 1 reb, 0 pts

Rose 1-2, 1-1 FT, 3 pts
Marshall 2-6, 0-1 3pt, 6 reb, 1 blk, 4 pts
Curry 2-5 FG, 1-1 FT, 2 ast, 5 pts
Hinrich 1-2 FG, 1-1 3pt, 1 ast, 1 to, 1 PF, 3 pts
Gill 1-3 FG, 1-1 3pt, 1 ast, 2 TO, 1 stl, 2 PF, 3 pts
Crawford 0-1 FG, 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 0 pts
Pippen 1-1, 1-1 3pt, 2 reb, 1 ast, 3 pts


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen at point

to crawford
he drives, misses the floater

Hoiberg to garnett for the dunk.


----------



## JRose5

*Poor Kirk*



> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> He's saving the other seven for the fourth quarter...
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh: 

Sad, yet most likely true..

:laugh:


----------



## Maestro

I know it's gonna be tough but we have to get some feeds to Eddy.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford drives and makes a terrific pass to Marshall moving in for the layup.

Bulls up 4


----------



## truebluefan

nice pass by Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz

Blount in rhytm, hits a jumper. 25-19

Erob in too


----------



## truebluefan

blount for two!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen steals the ball from Garnett in the post. Hoiberg steals it back from ERob.

Garnett gets it in the post and hits a nice turnaround shot.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen drives around spre, hits the bank shot from the ft line.


----------



## burnet

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> He's saving the other seven for the fourth quarter...
> 
> :laugh:


He will never shake again. he's a rookie


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett misses, Bulls ball and the 6 pt lead
Crawford holds the ball at center court
Marshall finally gets it and shoots a tough turnaround with 3 ont he clock and misses.

Pippen steals on the other end.


----------



## Nater

Two straight assists by Jamal.

Garnett absolutely schooled Corie Blount.

Pippen is so good at using the glass.


----------



## DaBullz

Looked like Blount or Crawford just threw the ball to Marshall but had it stolen by sprewell.

timeout

Bulls up 27-21 with about 6:30 left


----------



## MikeDC

Pip is absolutely a difference-making player even without any knees


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Looked like Blount or Crawford just threw the ball to Marshall but had it stolen by sprewell.
> 
> timeout
> 
> Bulls up 27-21 with about 6:30 left


It was blount.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Pip is absolutely a difference-making player even without any knees


Agreed.

He looks awesome tonight.


----------



## truebluefan

interesting observation: 

At this point, both teams have two fts each.


----------



## DaBullz

Trent in the game.

He gets off a quick shot, right away and scores.

Crawford loses cassell and hits a jumper from the FT line.

29-23 bulls


----------



## truebluefan

hassell in the game. 

Good shot by Jamal.


----------



## truebluefan

Nice dunk by e-rob!


----------



## ScottVdub

IVE BEEN WAITING ALL YEAR TO SEE EDDIE DUNK LIKE THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

ERob steals the ball from the mayor.

He hustles down court and gets the pass from pip for the dunk and foul.

Misses the FT, bulls get the board.

Crawford drives and dishes to ERob who passes back out.

Baxter called for the offensive foul.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> hassell in the game.
> 
> Good shot by Jamal.


Erob jumps and he never comes down.


----------



## DaBullz

Hoiberg misses, pippen rebounds.

Upcourt to Jamal, he drives, then drives the baseline and misses a layup. Would have been a nice shot if he made it.

BUlls up 31-23


----------



## Future

It's great seeing Hoiberg missing wide open shots in Chicago again....

good times


----------



## DaBullz

Hoiberg hits a long 2.

Pippen has the ball go off his foot, out of bounds.


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford miss a shot then gets a foul down court. 

Wennington: Jamal must have decided he needed a shot. Neil: Yes he did.


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> It's great seeing Hoiberg missing wide open shots in Chicago again....
> 
> good times


Dammit, right when I say that he hits 2 in a row. 

:upset: :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Hoiberg hits another 2 from the baseline.

Timeout bulls.

31-27 Bulls

6:10 left


----------



## DaBullz

What I'm seeing of Jamal is a much better player tonight.

He's actually moving without the ball, and using the dribble to go toward the hole (drive) more than usual.


----------



## Maestro

well it looks the shot the Mayor lost the last 2 years has been regained


----------



## DaBullz

Rose back in.

Baxter drives and misses a short hook/layup.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry back in, too.

Trent hits.

Bulls up 2, 31-29.

Hassell called for a foul off the ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal crossover twice. Cassell slips and falls down. Jamal drives and is called for the charge.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal crossover twice. Cassell slips and falls down. Jamal drives and is called for the charge.


Damn, that was almost a Sportscenter top 10 highlight.


----------



## DaBullz

Trent misses, Curry rebounds and passes forward to Craw on the break. He hesitates then pushes and has the ball poked away from behind by hoiberg.

ERob hits a jumper on the inbounds.

Cassell drives around Jamal for the easy layup.

Bulls up 33-31


----------



## DaBullz

Curry is not getting position on the block.

He gets the ball on the baseline, drives, and is fouled.

Crawford hits a 3 from way beyond the 3pt line.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal crossover twice. Cassell slips and falls down. Jamal drives and is called for the charge.


Wennington said Jamal took Cassell one and one as if to say,"you cant guard me, just to charge into Madsen."


----------



## truebluefan

Nice three by Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose takes a quick shot and hits.

Bulls up 7 again, 37-31


----------



## DaBullz

Hassell misses and Rose grabs the board. He drives the length of the floor and is fouled going for the layup.

Rose to the line for 2 FTs

Bulls up 31-38


----------



## truebluefan

Nice balance in bulls scoring. Marshall has 6. Three players with 5.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose takes a quick shot and hits.
> 
> Bulls up 7 again, 37-31


Jalen is always shooting when no one is under to rebound.


----------



## Nater

Eddy is really hustling -- going after rebounds, fighting for post position, etc.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose misses the 2nd.

Bulls up 39-31, 3:15 left


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls have just one block so far. Normally we block about 8 a game.


----------



## DaBullz

Cassell drives around marshall, dishes to Kandi for the layup.

Crawford takes another 3 from about 6 ft beyond the arc and misses.

Garnett hits a layup on the other end.

Bulls up 4, 39-35.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Did you all see how Marshall and Curry were leaning back ready to go on D when Jamal's 3 bounced off the rim? I hate that! Stay and board!


----------



## DaBullz

Rose finds Curry with good position in the lane.

He turns and is fouled right away by Kandi.

timeout, Curry to the line for 2 FTs


----------



## truebluefan

2:12 39-35 bulls.


----------



## Maestro

2 quick fouls for Kandiman


----------



## ScottVdub

a few minutes ago i was pleased to see eddy hold onto the ball and wait for things to open up and it led to a wide open shot for erob


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich has sat a long time, folks.

He's back in now.

Curry misses the first.
Makes the 2nd

He has just 2 rebounds so far.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 4-6 in threes

9 t/o and have given up 12 pts on those 9 t/o.


----------



## DaBullz

Sprewell drives and rose comes over to double/stop him. Almost steals it.

Minny gets the ball inside for the score.

Rose drives to the FT line, fakes, hits a nice leaner from the FT line.

Garnett called for the offensive foul.


----------



## truebluefan

Rose has hit two in a row.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich gets a nice pick and there's an opening big enough to drive a truck through. He drives all the way to the basket and misses an easy layup.

Bulls get the offensive board and the ball is kicked to Rose who hits.

ERob sits for Gill now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Our layups are hurting me. I'm wounded. I'm dying. I'm dead. :sour:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Rose has hit two in a row.


He has the hot hand. I bet he won't get the ball for a shot for the rest of the half now.

Garnett is double teamed real quick by Curry and he turns and shoots and gets a phantom foul call.


----------



## ChiBron

Jalen is heating up.

Kirk has to improve his finishing. He misses too many layups.

Bulls up 44-38.


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett misses the FT, and the ball goes out of bounds. Refs call it a jump ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls win the jump.

Curry slips and gets it to Gill.

Rose drives into the lane, kicks back to Marshall for the 3.


----------



## ChiBron

Jalen drive and dish to an open Marshall, drains the 3.

Bulls up 47-39 at the end of the first half.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are up 10, folks

Spre hits right at the buzzer

Bulls take an 8 pt lead into half time

Rose with 10 pts, 7 pts this Q

47-39 bulls


----------



## Wynn

Eddy with 2 assists and 0 TOs?!

Go big Ed! Expect a bigger 2nd half from the manchild.


----------



## ScottVdub

can we get a new tv play by play guy, no offense but whoever this guy is sucks. hes not as bad as those boston guys i had to listen to last night but he keeps making the wrong calls during his play by play and its bugging me.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose is 4-5 FG, 1 reb, 1 ast, 10 pts
Curry 2-5 FG, 2-3 FT, 3 reb, 3 ast, 6 pts
Hinrich 1-3 FG, 1-1 3pt, 1 ast, 1 PF, 1 TO, 3 pts (9 minutes)
Gill 1-3 FG, 1-1 3pt, 1 ast, 2 PF, 1 stl, 2 TO, 3 pts
Marshall 4-8 FG, 6 reb, 2 ast, 2 pf, 1 blk, 9 pts
Pippen 2-3 FG, 1-1 3pt, 3 reb, 2 ast, 3 stl, 1 to, 5 pts
ERob 2-2 FG, 1 to, 4 pts
Blount 1-1 FG, 2 reb, 1 TO, 2 pts
Crawford 2-6 FG, 1-2 3pt, 2 reb, 4 ast, 2 PF, 2 TO, 5 pts

Bulls being led by the vets: Rose, Marshall, Pippen


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is 4-5 FG, 1 reb, 1 ast, 10 pts


:worship:

:worship:


----------



## ChiBron

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Eddy with 2 assists and 0 TOs?!
> 
> Go big Ed! Expect a bigger 2nd half from the manchild.


*3* assists and zero TOs.

He really has improved his passing in a matter of games. All last year and at the beginning of this season he looked clueless. But the kid is getting it. Now i just wanna see him fight a little harder to get good position down low.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Yet again, we need to get Eddy some more shots. He looks pretty sharp today.

Can't wait until Tyson comes back, but I agree with not rushing him back.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> can we get a new tv play by play guy, no offense but whoever this guy is sucks. hes not as bad as those boston guys i had to listen to last night but he keeps making the wrong calls during his play by play and its bugging me.


I wish you could listen to Neil Funk. He's the best.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> can we get a new tv play by play guy, no offense but whoever this guy is sucks. hes not as bad as those boston guys i had to listen to last night but he keeps making the wrong calls during his play by play and its bugging me.



You heard the Boston Commentators as well.... They made me want to throw up my dinner last night, I know the home announcers bit.. but what a Biased called game...

Didn't give the Bulls any credit whatsoever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottVdub

that crossover jamal did that made sam cassell fall on his booty was funny. too bad he didnt make the shot and the refs called a horrible offensive foul.


----------



## Maestro

an enjoyable 1st half. I would like to see Curry go to work on the Kandiman


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> an enjoyable 1st half. I would like to see Curry go to work on the Kandiman


currys had a lot of chances early in the offensive set but nobody got him the ball. Once KG sets himself up in the middle it becomes to late to get curry the ball though. Our pg's need to think quicker.


----------



## truebluefan

Two games last season:

Minny 113 Bulls 100

Gill 17
Hudson 23
Garnett 25
RASHO NESTEROVIC 23. 
Trent 9 rebounds. 

Crawford 20
Rose 22
Jay williams 16

Curry DN start

Second game:

119-95 Minny

Wally 44 pts. 
Garnett 14
RASHO NESTEROVIC 12

Bulls. 

Crawford 22
Williams 18
Rose 15
Baxtr 13
Curry 10

Chandler DNP.


----------



## truebluefan

minny have beaten the bulls in 8 straight games.


----------



## giusd

My biggest impression of the first half was how under control they were most of the game. Very little rushing. Even Eddie would wait a second or two after he catches the play to let things develop and then either passed or made his move. The whole team seem more controled in a sync. Also the bulls seem to be settling into an uptempo but not fast break team that appears to be more suited to the vets.

david


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich gives it to Curry at the top of the key.
Curry drives all the way to the hole and doesn't dunk. He missed.

Double technical on the other end. Gill and Cassell.


----------



## DaBullz

Cassell hits a wide open jumper from the FT line. Hinrich had gone to double team Garnett in the post.

Hassell fouls rose, who was trying to get position.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose tries a turnaround jumper from the baseline and has it blocked by Hassell.

Spre to garnett to Cassell on the backdoor cut.

47-43 bulls


----------



## DaBullz

Rose moves without the ball. Gets a pass while running to the hole. He misses, and commits a "frustration" foul.

Cassell hits a jumper with Hinrich in his face.

Bulls up just 2, 47-45.


----------



## Maestro

Casell beating up on the rook a bit


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, ChiBullsFan, Wynn*, hoops*, RetroDreams, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, HAWK23*, krob, ScottVdub, Crawscrew*, Mikedc, The Krakken*, curry_52*, darlets, ez8o5, Darius Miles Davis, bullsfanindc, RangerC, Seven, kcchiefs-fan*, LuCane*, crazyfool83, Bulls.com, numlock, brian34cook, slluB, HELLHAMMER, giusd, JRose5, Snuffleupagus, el_Diablo*, Bennys Got Back, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, JPBulls, itso, ShakeTiller, Chicago N VA, sonny, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, Happyface, DaBullz)


----------



## Wynn

It's kinda neat how the Bull can make an 8 point lead disappear so quickly. Is David Copperfield one of the assistant coaches?



Let's hope they come out a little better after this time out.


----------



## truebluefan

why is cassell so upset?


----------



## ChiBron

Bulls come out flat so far. Hinrich obviously looks tired. The offense looks very stagnant with him running point tonight(he's clearly fatigued). Time to bring in Crawford.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Casell beating up on the rook a bit


Hinrich is double teaming Garnett in the post. He's leaving Cassell alone, perhaps too much, to do it.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, ChiBullsFan, Wynn*, hoops*, RetroDreams, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, HAWK23*, krob, ScottVdub, Crawscrew*, Mikedc, The Krakken*, curry_52*, darlets, ez8o5, Darius Miles Davis, bullsfanindc, RangerC, Seven, kcchiefs-fan*, LuCane*, crazyfool83, Bulls.com, numlock, brian34cook, slluB, HELLHAMMER, giusd, JRose5, Snuffleupagus, el_Diablo*, Bennys Got Back, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, JPBulls, itso, ShakeTiller, Chicago N VA, sonny, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, Happyface, DaBullz)


& *Wynn!*


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen in the game at PG.

To Curry, who tips in his own missed shot.


----------



## Future

Man these Bulls are really intimidated when they get into the paint and see Garnett and Kandi.


----------



## 7thwatch

Holy Cow, we are really close.

This was the last thing I was expecting to see when I checked in. Go Bulls. I will be extremely impressed if we pull one out here!


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> It's kinda neat how the Bull can make an 8 point lead disappear so quickly. Is David Copperfield one of the assistant coaches?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope they come out a little better after this time out.



it's rough Wynn, rough to watch sometimes I gotta tell ya


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich gives it to Curry at the top of the key.
> Curry drives all the way to the hole and doesn't dunk. He missed.


Man, that killed me. Eddy really should work on his timing a little... that was a dunkable ball.

They aren't starting the third very well :|


----------



## LoyalBull

> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, ChiBullsFan, Wynn*, hoops*, RetroDreams, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, HAWK23*, krob, ScottVdub, Crawscrew*, Mikedc, The Krakken*, curry_52*, darlets, ez8o5, Darius Miles Davis, bullsfanindc, RangerC, Seven, kcchiefs-fan*, LuCane*, crazyfool83, Bulls.com, numlock, brian34cook, slluB, HELLHAMMER, giusd, JRose5, Snuffleupagus, el_Diablo*, Bennys Got Back, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, JPBulls, itso, ShakeTiller, Chicago N VA, sonny, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, Happyface, DaBullz)


& LoyalBull


----------



## MikeDC

Pip in to try and get things under control


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> & *Wynn!*


I'm pasting from the bulls front page. Looks like a bug in the site software to me.

Kandi fouled by Curry, hits 2 FTs.

Curry called for the offensive foul going for position.

Bulls up 49-47, minny ball.

Pippen stole the ball, goes right by Cassell, to Rose, to Gill, he gets called for the offensive (charge) foul.

Bulls announcers whine about it, but he lowered his shoulder.

Garnett hits. Tie 49-49


----------



## ChiBron

The refs look intent on screwing the Bulls. 3 straight BS calls.

Game tied.


----------



## truebluefan

Curry gets two quick fouls.


----------



## DaBullz

Gill hits an open jumper.

Bulls take the lead again.
'
ERob in for Gill who has 4 fouls.

Rose grabs a rebound. In to Curry, he gets the shot blocked, but is fouled.


----------



## Maestro

there ya go Eddy go strong get that foul


----------



## DaBullz

Curry makes, misses.

Garnett shoots, CUrry boards the miss.

Rose hits a 3!


----------



## ChiBron

Pip comes in, Bulls on 6-0 run.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry makes, misses.
> 
> Garnett shoots, CUrry boards the miss.
> 
> Rose hits a 3!


Alright!


----------



## DaBullz

Kandi shoots over Curry, just misses.
Pip with the board, running, to rose, to Marshall, he missed.

Cassell gets the open shot at the other end.

Rose drives at the other end and is fouled. Kandi's 4th.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pasting from the bulls front page. Looks like a bug in the site software to me.


No bug, I think I'm in stealth mode. Thought I should check in for posterity. Don't want my grandkids to view this thread in thirty years and not realize "dear old Pappy" was a part of the surge to dominance.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry makes, misses.
> 
> Garnett shoots, CUrry boards the miss.
> 
> Rose hits a 3!


You need some kind of award for this play by play action.

Keep it up :yes:


----------



## DaBullz

Rose hits the pair.

Bulls up 6.

Pippen pokes it away from Cassell.

Rose hammers Madsen going for the loose ball.


----------



## MikeDC

Pip is a coach on the floor... 

5 points, 4 boards 4 steals 3 assists in 12 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose hits the pair.
> 
> Bulls up 6.
> 
> Pippen pokes it away from Cassell.
> 
> Rose hammers Madsen going for the loose ball.


Rose actually dove for the loose ball, poked it to center court, then got up and ran to the sideline to commit the foul.


----------



## truebluefan

Noticed how pippen calmed this team down when he came in?


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen posts up at the side of the FT line, turns, shoots, misses.

Cassell hits a 3 over pippen at the other end.

Bulls up 1, 57-56.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen knows Rose is hot, so he gets him the ball. Rose takes a tough shot and misses.

Garnett misses.

Curry gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## ChiBron

Cassell's killing us.

Bulls not getting good shots.

Another offensive foul called on Curry :upset:


----------



## 7thwatch

Kandi has four fouls. Hopefully Curry can foul him out.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Noticed how pippen calmed this team down when he came in?


Exactly!

ERob's providing good energy.

TWolves are digging into the lead still :|


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett drives to the hole, shoots from 1 ft and misses. Gets his own board and is fouled by Marshall.

MIsses, hits.

Tie game, 57-57


----------



## truebluefan

madsen flopped with the curry charge.


----------



## DaBullz

CUrry misses a bank shot from the side of the basket.

Spre drives and scores over Curry to give the Wolves the lead.


----------



## ChiBron

Wolves have taken a 2 pt lead.

BS officiating has made Curry so tentative out there.


----------



## Future

Hassell and Madsen make a hell of a flopping duo.

Madsen the King and Hassell the Queen.


----------



## MikeDC

Pip is got Rose a good shot, but it didn't fall.

Madsen started dancing on court, but apparently it was an flop... offensive foul on Eddy


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> madsen flopped with the curry charge.


I would expect so. He knew Curry was about to facialize him with a soft layup.


----------



## DaBullz

The Bulls have not played zone all game. If Minny watched the game film from the celts game, they were crossed up.


----------



## MikeDC

Worth noting that Cartwright gave the quick hook to "his boy" Kirk when let Cassell start the 3rd with two quick buckets.


----------



## DaBullz

Blount in with Curry.

Rose drives and is fouled. He goes to the line.

THe Bulls paly so much better when he shoots a lot of FTs.

He's 5-6 FT now and 16 points.
6-7

tie game


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Worth noting that Cartwright gave the quick hook to "his boy" Kirk when let Cassell start the 3rd with two quick buckets.


Yes it is.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Worth noting that Cartwright gave the quick hook to "his boy" Kirk when let Cassell start the 3rd with two quick buckets.


Also worth noting that Kirk is on the bench WITH Crawdaddy. Maybe developing some comraderie?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Worth noting that Cartwright gave the quick hook to "his boy" Kirk when let Cassell start the 3rd with two quick buckets.


I don't think Crawford has played in the 2nd half yet, either, tho.

Pippen is doing the job.


----------



## MikeDC

Pip with an MJ style fall away after Curry makes a pathetic attempt at a pick


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen is running the point extremely well.

Pip to Marshall, to Rose. Ball is tipped, but the refs say Minny ball.

Time out.


----------



## ChiBron

Great shot SCOTTIE!

Then Cassell clearly runs over him, refs don't call an offensive foul. Refs suck!

Bulls up 2.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Crawford has played in the 2nd half yet, either, tho.
> 
> Pippen is doing the job.


Yup, and IMO, that was exactly the right move.

I have to say that Cartwright's in game decisions lately have looked like the right ones to me.

Is it just me or other than the games they've been blown out, the Bulls have controlled the tempo very well this season?


----------



## Wynn

Why did we ever let Trent Hassell get away? With 0 points and 4 assists, isn't he Big Bill's dream PG?


----------



## krob

have i mentioned that this is the greatest thing ever for those of us who dont get the game?


cause it is


----------



## ChiBron

Crawford misses layup :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Man.

Crawford is in.

Garnett has it stolen by Marshall. He throws it right into Spre's hands. He throws it into Crawford's hands. BUlls run and Jamal ends up missing a layup.

Spre hits the 3.


----------



## MikeDC

Jamal's in now... kind of whiffed on a layup.

Lineup is:
1 Pip
2 Jamal
3 ERob
4 Yell
5 Curry


----------



## truebluefan

I dare BC to bench both Hinrich and Crawford like he has!! Who does he think he is? The coach? I would walk if I was those two. 

 

Scottie....is the man tonight. We can't argue hinrich/crawford anymore. BC is EO when it comes to benching.


----------



## DaBullz

SPre is fouled by Marshall.

Minny goes up 64-63 after he hits the two FTs
2:02 left


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford Wild shot, not good. Leads to a sprewell three.


----------



## DaBullz

Pip alley-oop to Curry who guided it in. He didn't dunk ;-)


----------



## ChiBron

Beautiful alley-oop by Scottie, nice finish by Curry.

Bulls up 1.


----------



## DaBullz

Trent fouled after hitting the 2. Missed the FT. Baxter with the strong rebound.

Pip takes the 3 and hits the back rim.


----------



## MikeDC

Baxter in, Marshall out.

Baxter vs. Gary Trent... 

Madsen and Trent in the frontcourt for the TWolves... the Bulls need to get it to Eddy and take advantage


----------



## DaBullz

Ugh.

Jamal brings the ball upcourt. SHake and bake. Drives to the FT line, right into a Minny player for the charge.


----------



## DaBullz

Spre goes right around Crawford and misses from about 12 feet.

Crawford holds the ball at about half court, to run out the clock. Takes a LONG 3 and misses badly.


----------



## ChiBron

Another offensive foul called on the Bulls. 

Jamal has to do a better job on clear out isolations at the end of qtrs. Horrible shot there.

Thanks mainly to the refs, Wolves up by 1 at the end of the 3rd qtr.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down 1 at the end of the quarter.

Jamal looked like he was trying too hard.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Losing by 1 goin into the last quarter.. Can they do it or not? Who knows after that 18 pt quarter in the 3rd.. Hope they can pull this one out!


----------



## Wynn

Well that was a forgetable quarter of roundball. Let's see what Q4 has to offer....


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls down 1 at the end of the quarter.
> 
> Jamal looked like he was trying too hard.


Brick......


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Wynn, hoops*, SPMJ, krob, Crawscrew*, Mikedc, 7thwatch, mgolding, curry_52*, darlets, ez8o5, rosenthall*, Darius Miles Davis, Sigifrith, crazyfool83, numlock, tpolish, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, JRose5, visionary432, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, wadecaroneddie, ArtestFan, bpm183, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, DaBullz)


----------



## MikeDC

That final couple of minutes was a highlight reel of why Jamal lost his job. :no:

Come on, we've got Curry versus Mark Freaking Madsen! Give it to him!


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich, Blount, Baxter, Gill, Crawford


----------



## truebluefan

We played last night. Garnett has held back. Will he come to life in the 4th? Can we suck it up enough to win? If we ever want to make the playoffs, we need to beat teams like Minny @ our home court.


----------



## MikeDC

Kirk and Jamal out there together along with Gill, Bax and Blount.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> That final couple of minutes was a highlight reel of why Jamal lost his job. :no:
> 
> Come on, we've got Curry versus Mark Freaking Madsen! Give it to him!


That and his over all defense.


----------



## DaBullz

Minny scores to take a 3 pt lead.

Hinrich drives to the hoop and is fouled. SHoots 2.

Hits
Misses

Note: Hinrich and Crawford to start Q4


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Kirk and Jamal out there together along with Gill, Bax and Blount.


Well here is jamals chance. He is the scoring on this unit.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford playing PG.

Penetrates and should have shot. Passed to Gill, but it wasn't near gill. TO.


----------



## Maestro

we picked a number of fouls in that 3rd qutr. Could be a problem down the stretch. Watch out if they turn to KG to close it.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> That and his over all defense.


Yup, included in that real was Spree blowing by him .


----------



## ChiBron

Bulls i believe were 22-1 at home last year when leading at the half. If they lose this game, they'll be 0-2 at home after leading at the half. Despressing, we stink at home 

Wolves up 70-66.


----------



## DaBullz

Trent fallaway misses.

Hinrich with the board.

He's at point this play.

Crawford to lonny to Baxter for the layup.

Bulls down 79-68


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls in the zone now.

Jamal commits a foul and hits the back of his head hard on the floor.

He's down.


----------



## Wynn

Anyone a fan of this line-up?

Is it Big Bill giving his eventual closers a breather?


----------



## GB

oh NO!


----------



## ChiBron

Crawford with a really bad looking fall on his head. Doesn't look good. I hope he's ok.


----------



## LoyalBull

> truebluefan*, Wynn, hoops*, SPMJ, krob, Crawscrew*, Mikedc, 7thwatch, mgolding, curry_52*, darlets, ez8o5, rosenthall*, Darius Miles Davis, Sigifrith, crazyfool83, numlock, tpolish, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, JRose5, visionary432, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, wadecaroneddie, ArtestFan, bpm183, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, DaBullz


& Loyalbull


----------



## GB

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MikeDC

Jamal just took a hellacious fall. He's lucky he didn't break his neck.

Absolutely frightening looking


----------



## JRose5

Not what I expect to see in the 4th quarter of a close game with a good competitor:

CHI 10:11 *Corie Blount* made Layup (4 PTS), Assist *Lonny Baxter* (1 AST)


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Anyone a fan of this line-up?
> 
> Is it Big Bill giving his eventual closers a breather?


I don't like it.

But when BC used Blount and Curry at the same time, it was a good idea.

This is a 3 guard offense with Gill and Crawford and Hinrich in the game.


----------



## GB

Neck and head 


:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## truebluefan

is he ok?


----------



## Future

Holy crap... that was like a messed up WWE wrestling move. 

I hope Crawford is alright.


----------



## Brian34Cook

:no: :no: :no: :no: Aww poor Jamal.. I'm stuck listening to it on the radio.. I'm glad I didnt see it on TV.. it sounded sick


----------



## DaBullz

not good

they're putting Jamal in a neck brace


----------



## hoops

jamal is playing himself out of the lineup.


----------



## DaBullz

The wooden stretcher, too.

To keep his head and neck immobile

He's moving his arms and legs, which is a good sign.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Neck Brace and Stretcher !!!

Damn, Damn, Damn!


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Neck and head
> :no: :no: :no: :no:


I'm hoping he's ok, they're putting a neck brace on him 

He was moving at first, so I'm thinking it's just a precaution, but this is a really scary looking injury.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> not good
> 
> they're putting Jamal in a neck brace


Let's hope they're just being cautious. Hope Crawdaddy is well.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> jamal is playing himself out of the lineup.


By landing on his head?

:no: :no:


----------



## JRose5

Hows it look?? This doesnt sound good.


----------



## DaBullz

For those who didn't see it.

He got faked and left his feet. Way up in the air. Cassell (or spre) kinda stepped into him and jamal got flipped right over, landing hard on his head/neck/shoulders. HE got his legs cut out from under him and did a summersalt in mid air...


----------



## truebluefan

I don't like what I am hearing. Sounds really bad.


----------



## DaBullz

It was Hoiberg who got the ball and flipped Jamal.

It was a total accident.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cmon Hoops.. Was that called for? We have a man down and your saying this? Disrespectful :shy: 

I'm kinda glad I cant watch this on tv


----------



## GB

He whacked his head first

Then he waaaaay stretched/extended his neck.


:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Cmon Hoops.. Was that called for? We have a man down and your saying this? Disrespectful :shy:
> 
> I'm kinda glad I cant watch this on tv


Chill.

People don't type or reload as fast as you think. He probably was typing in his message when the injury occured.


----------



## Chicago N VA

what a tragedy.. hope he's ok.


----------



## ztect

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> jamal is playing himself out of the lineup.


What an asinine comment.

No matter what opinion you have of JC as a player,
everyone should pray that he's okay.

That's one of the worse falls I've ever seen in professional sports.

Thank God, JC didn't break his neck, and is moving his extremeties.


----------



## Wynn

Talk about your bizarro world.....

Hinrich rebounds to Baxter, who sets up Blount for the bucket. Then Crawdaddy gets injured playing defense.

Are these really the Bulls on the court?

I hope Crawdaddy comes out of this okay.


----------



## Nater

This sucks.  

For those who can't see it... Jamal leapt over Hoiberg, and hit the ground basically in a vertical position. His head was bent forward (facing upward), and the back of his skull hit an instant before the top of his spine hit. Very ugly. You never like to see somebody writhing in pain, but at least it means he's moving.


----------



## GB

Absolutely scary looking the way they have him stabilized

:sigh: :sigh: :no: :no: :sour:


----------



## ztect

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Chill.
> 
> People don't type or reload as fast as you think. He probably was typing in his message when the injury occured.


No, his brief message was well after the fall


----------



## MikeDC

It did look really bad, but the fact that he was moving makes me think he'll be ok. They're just really cautious with this kind of stuff, as they should be.

The crowd, the Bulls and the TWolves give a nice cheer for Jamal.

Game on


----------



## Brian34Cook

Da.. I am chilled out.. I'm sorry that wasnt called for though..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad
This is bad


----------



## GB

How long before Mason can come off of IR?


----------



## DaBullz

This is tough for the Bulls.

They have to play not knowing about Jamal's status. And they had to sit and have their sweat dry up (Minny too), waiting for Jamal to be examined.
'
Minny has the ball poked loose. Marshall dives on it and calls time out.


----------



## truebluefan

I hope he will be alright!!!


----------



## Wynn

Do the Bulls "win one for Crawdaddy" here, or does it completely mess with their game?


----------



## MikeDC

That was the worst looking thing I've ever seen in a basketball game. 

Mason (and Fizer) can come off tomorrow I think... this is the fifth game they've missed.


----------



## Athlon33.6

I cannot believe this. This is so sad. I will be keeping Jamal in my prayers. This is such ashame.


----------



## GB

I think Rose is gonna win it for Jamal


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls pressuring the basket. Miss. Blount with the tough rebound. Rose drives around Garnett, throws it at the basket, is fouled.

Curry back in for blount.

Bulls lineup is:

Rose, Gill, Hinrich, Curry, Marshall


----------



## Nater

I don't like the Bulls chances now. It's got to be hard to re-focus after seeing your teammate and friend get carried off on a stretcher.


----------



## ChiBron

Nice foul drawn by Rose on KG. Makes both FTs. Game tied 70-70.


----------



## JRose5

Lets go Bulls, lets do this now.


----------



## truebluefan

Great play by Donyell!!


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> This sucks.
> 
> For those who can't see it... Jamal leapt over Hoiberg, and hit the ground basically in a vertical position. His head was bent forward (facing upward), and the back of his skull hit an instant before the top of his spine hit. Very ugly. You never like to see somebody writhing in pain, but at least it means he's moving.


Damn, that sounds pretty bad. I hope he's alright...:gopray:


----------



## hoops

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> What an asinine comment.
> 
> No matter what opinion you have of JC as a player,
> everyone should pray that he's okay.
> 
> That's one of the worse falls I've ever seen in professional sports.
> 
> Thank God, JC didn't break his neck, and is moving his extremeties.


sorry guys! im referring to his game prior to that accident.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose ties the game with his FTs

Rose with 19 pts

Bulls still in the zone.

Minny misses, Gill with the board.

Bulls set up Rose for a good 3 attempt, but he misses.

Cassell called for the offensive foul.

Pippen is in for Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan

as everyone can tell, my steaming is a bit behind of the actual game.


----------



## chifaninca

Well, that was an injury you never want to see happen to anyone. Crawford hung tough after it and had movement of his arms and legs. Announcers said they have to take extremem precaution with it.

Let's hope the young man is safe and just shook up a bit. I know watching it made cringe numerous times.


----------



## DaBullz

Hoiberg hits a 3 to give minny a 73-70 lead.
7:25 left


----------



## GB

Somebody stick 'Berg please...


----------



## Maestro

they are taking him to Rush-Presbytarian hospital right here in the nieghborhood just a couple minutes away


----------



## GB

Bulls are rushing the offense


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Gill has not played well tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls offense looking off.

Pippen to Rose to Marshall in the post, to pippen to rose to marshall who misses.

At the other end, Garnett gets the offensive board and rose poked it away as he drove to the hoop.

Pippen drives and his fouled.

Garnett doing the Rodman treatment to Pippen.


----------



## MikeDC

Bulls can't get much going on O.

Curry needs to get in the paint and away from the perimeter!


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> as everyone can tell, my steaming is a bit behind of the actual game.


Steaming?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Somebody stick 'Berg please...


Why? He didn't cause this.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? He didn't cause this.


He hit a 3 though.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose at PG, Pippen goes baseline, gets the pass, can't keep the handle.

Spre scores on a tough shot in the lane.

Pippen fouled by Cassell bringing the ball up.

Timeout minny, bulls down 5, 75-70.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? He didn't cause this.


No, because of the wide open trey he hit.


----------



## Crawscrew

The freakiest thing about Jamal's injury was the article in the papers today about the call he got from Jay. How Jamal said that it put things in perspective for him, and that he was just glad that he is able to play knowing what Jay is going through, all too freaky...Get well Jamal, hope for the best


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> they are taking him to Rush-Presbytarian hospital right here in the nieghborhood just a couple minutes away


He's in good hands.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> He hit a 3 though.


Defend him, yes. Sounded to me like he wanted to hurt him. If I was wrong, my bad.


----------



## krob

OH ****... I JUST SAW THE INJURY ON TNT... OH ****


----------



## 7thwatch

:upset: 

C'mon bulls, lets stop the bleeding


----------



## GB

Anyone listen to the game on radio?

Wennington is horrible.


----------



## ScottVdub

pippen is getting hammered out there


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Defend him, yes. Sounded to me like he wanted to hurt him. If I was wrong, my bad.


Oh I dunno, I assumed he meant defend, or at least i hoped so.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Defend him, yes. Sounded to me like he wanted to hurt him. If I was wrong, my bad.


He meant to guard him close.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen hits the 1st FT
75-71
He hits the 2nd
75-72


----------



## GB

We're gonna win this game.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Steaming?


hehe....

Do you mean your streaming is behind, *TrueBlue!*..... or that your behind is steaming?!


----------



## DaBullz

Lob into Garnett, who's fouled while in the air to receive the pass.

Foul on Marshall.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> He's in good hands.


For spine/nuero I'd rather see him down at U of C with George Dohrman, or someone else from their excellent staff, but Rush is none too shabby I guess. Good orthopods. Don't know too many neurosurgeons at Rush, though.


----------



## MikeDC

TB#1, you better get up on the lingo if ya wanna hang with us at gametime!


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett with only 15 points so far.

Hits a nice jumper from the FT line.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> We're gonna win this game.


If the refs will just get out of our way... :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Rose finds Curry about halfway betwen the FT line and the base line in the lane. He gets fouled.

Misses the 1st FT, hits the 2nd.

77-73


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> For spine/nuero I'd rather see him down at U of C with George Dohrman, but Rush is none too shabby I guess. Good orthopods. Don't know too many neurosurgeons at Rush.


LOL, wouldn't it be for the best if they DIDN't know you?


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> For spine/nuero I'd rather see him down at U of C with George Dohrman, but Rush is none too shabby I guess. Good orthopods. Don't know too many neurosurgeons at Rush.


U of C is ok, but Northwestern Memorial is the best in the city for Neuro


----------



## DaBullz

Spre misses the open 3, but Garnett gets the rebound, new shot clock. Spre guarded by Marshall, who pokes it out of bounds.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> For spine/nuero I'd rather see him down at U of C with George Dohrman, or someone else from their excellent staff, but Rush is none too shabby I guess. Good orthopods. Don't know too many neurosurgeons at Rush, though.


I'm sure that if he requires a specialist, he will get the best. I think they're just intent on getting him to the closest place for a more accurate assessment of his injuries.

Hopefully there are none, and this is all just important but unnecessary precaution.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls playing Man. Cassell guarded by Pip.

Garnett shoots from the outside. Tipped against the glass 3 times.

Finally, they call over the back. Curry to shoot FTs.
Bulls down 77-73


----------



## GB

I have a headache thinking about the injury--I can only imagine what Jamal is going through.

I hope Mason or Tyke left with him.


----------



## Nater

Eddy really needs to hit those FTs.


----------



## DaBullz

We are speculating.

Jamal probably has a concussion and will just have a headache for a couple of days.


----------



## 7thwatch

If Chandler were here we would be winning this game for sure. 

Get well soon Ty . . . and Jamal


----------



## Future

****IN DUNK IT CURRY!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Two straight stops.

Under 4:00 left.

77-74

Curry with the soft finish inside, hits the rim 5 times and falls out.

Three straight stops now.


----------



## GB

All vets...no Hiney



DUNK that!


----------



## MikeDC

*DUNK IT!!!!*


----------



## UMfan83

Add Jay Will to that list to. 

And Corey Patterson. Whoops wrong team


----------



## Future

Rose!! That was a huge 3!!


----------



## DaBullz

Rose hits the 3 with :04 on the shot clock.

Tied at 77


----------



## Nater

Rose ties it with a bailout 3!!!


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> We are speculating.
> 
> Jamal probably has a concussion and will just have a headache for a couple of days.


Neck sprain


----------



## Crawscrew

Jalen for THREE!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Rose!! That was a huge 3!!


Trade him for filler. He's a cancer.


----------



## ScottVdub

rose is a savage

someone needs to tell eddy to dunk the ball when he has it in the post


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Add Jay Will to that list to.
> 
> And Corey Patterson. Whoops wrong team


----------



## mgolding

id be bloody embarrassed if i was getting payed millions and i couldnt make free throws


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Trade him for filler. He's a cancer.


:laugh: 

Stud.
:worship:


----------



## MikeDC

Roger Dorn with the Major League shot!


----------



## GB

Back to 0-0

Let's take it home.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls playing awesome defense.

Gill almost with the steal, pokes it out of bounds.

Pippen goes for the steal, gets called for the foul.


----------



## UMfan83

Time out?

I notice no updating, I'm reliant on your guys updating. Living in Boston sucks!


----------



## Future

Garnett is da ****.... man...


----------



## GB

Don't miss...


----------



## MikeDC

Jalen's playing really smart ball


----------



## 7thwatch

*prays ferverently*

:gopray:


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett holds the ball over his head behind the arc. Marshall gives him room. He takes one dribble and drills the long 2.

Bulls isolation play for Rose. Rose spins on Spre, gets by him, runs into the double team, so he passes to Curry who is hammered.

Curry hits the 1st.
And the 2nd

Tie game 79


----------



## GB

back to 0-0


----------



## Future

Curry hit those huge FTs...

finally made 2 in a row



and he is gettin boards... NICE!!!


----------



## MikeDC

Curry hits the 1st and let's out a bellow of excitement.

That's as pumped as I've ever seen him. Cool.

He his' the second... tie game


----------



## DaBullz

Rose called for the holding foul. Minny gets it out of bounds.

Cassell misses, Curry rebounds.


----------



## GB

These refs think they are in Minny


EDDY!


----------



## MikeDC

Curry snatches the board


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen drives, makes a nice pass to Curry. Curry moves to the hole. Travels.

Crowd boos the refs.


----------



## 7thwatch

Eddy Curry I love you. Clutch ft's.


----------



## GB

was that a travel?


----------



## MikeDC

Big difference from last year... a healthy Yell to cover Garnett


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett takes a tough fadaway and misses. Curry boards.

Pip misses the three (that would have been a COLD COLD shot).

Bulls force the :24 clock violation!

DEFENSE
DEFENSE
DEFENSE


----------



## GB

Defense by the Bulls


----------



## UMfan83

Bulls ball then? how much time left?


----------



## DaBullz

TIe game
79-79
:53 left
Bulls ball
Time out to wipe up a spilled drink on the court.


----------



## MikeDC

Bulls with a 24 second stop on the Wolves.

When was the last time you saw the Bulls play D like this?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Garnett takes a tough fadaway and misses. Curry boards.
> 
> Pip misses the three (that would have been a COLD COLD shot).
> 
> Bulls force the :24 clock violation!
> 
> DEFENSE
> DEFENSE
> DEFENSE


thanks Dabullz. Streaming on the internet is two minutes behind.


----------



## Nater

This game is intense -- emotions on the court, the crowd, everything!

Can anyone remember the Bulls playing such fervent defense?


----------



## GB

Someone spilled a Sam Adams on the floor.

Cleaning the floor is about all Sam Adams is good for too...


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Defense by the Bulls


.....and Eddy pulling down boards when it matters! This IS Bizarro world!!!


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks Dabullz. Streaming on the internet is two minutes behind.


Want me to delay my play by play by 2 minutes, too? ;-)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> U of C is ok, but Northwestern Memorial is the best in the city for Neuro


U of C is a much better neuro dept over Northwestern. Actually my second choice would be UIC, then a toss up between Rush and Northwestern.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls have no timeouts left.

Pippen is having a huge huge game for us, as is Rose.


----------



## GB

52 seconds

Bulls no T/O's left

Minny 2 full


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Win one for the JCraw-ipper!!!


----------



## UMfan83

No Chris Webbers now...we know at least one guy (Rose) wont make that mistake


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> U of C is a much better neuro dept over Northwestern. Actually my second choice would be UIC, then a toss up between Rush and Northwestern.


:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Want me to delay my play by play by 2 minutes, too? ;-)


No! lol


----------



## Nater

Rose with a driving layup!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Rose!!! WHOOOO!


----------



## Wynn

Does either team have a foul to give?


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> No Chris Webbers now...we know at least one guy (Rose) wont make that mistake


:yes: 


*tear*
That still haunts me.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen finds rose

Rose drives down the cneter of the lane.

Hits the layup!!!

DEFENSE TIME


----------



## MikeDC

awesome!


----------



## ScottVdub

jalen is a stud


----------



## GB

Rose nice drive and layin---he had Eddy wide open to his right too

Probably afraid he'd lay it in instead of dunking it.


----------



## Future

wow... what a game


----------



## UMfan83

TO WolveS??


----------



## JRose5

Jalen!!!!

:worship:

:worship:

Stud!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


Not to say he's not in good hands. I've never met a bad doc from Rush. My son Colin was born there.


----------



## Athlon33.6

YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!! GOD I JUST LOVE JALEN ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

:clap:


----------



## DaBullz

0:38 CHI Jalen Rose made Two Point Shot. Assisted by Scottie Pippen.


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> wow... what a game


I was just about to say the same thing:yes:


----------



## Nater

Minnesota can't inbound, calls another timeout (a :20)!


----------



## GB

We're a stop or a three from winning this.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls D on the inbounds forces them to take a timeout.

:20 timeout taken by Minny.


----------



## JRose5

Cancer?

:laugh: 

Not over yet, but I had to laugh on that.


----------



## visionary432

YES the game is on tnt


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen has shut down Cassell this quarter.


----------



## 7thwatch

I love Jalen Rose

I love the Bulls playing D

Heck, at this point I even love BC.


----------



## Nater

Rose rebounds a cassell miss!


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to say he's not in good hands. I've never met a bad doc from Rush. My son Colin was born there.


I'm talking about the way you dissed Northwestern.

It's the 5 ranked medical facility in the _nation_


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC

Bulls stop them!


----------



## DaBullz

Cassell misses the short jumper.

Blount tips it to Rose.

Rose is fouled.


----------



## Wynn

HERE WE GO BU-ULLS, HERE WE GO!!!!

HERE WE GO BU-ULLS, HERE WE GO!!!!

HERE WE GO BU-ULLS, HERE WE GO!!!!

C'mon, now, everybody join in! This is why we have homecourt advantage!


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Rose rebounds a cassell miss!



:yes: :yes: 
This is a very proud moment.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Yahoo! Bulls by 2 and its a game of stop the clock and free throws!


----------



## Athlon33.6

My boy Scottie can play some ******* DEFENSE !!!!!!!!! Always and forever!!!! GO BULLLLLLS!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Rose hits the 1st
82-79
Rose misses the 2nd

:24 left


----------



## DaBullz

Spre hits the radical 3 to tie it/.

Bulls with :10 left


----------



## krob

BRING THE GAME BACK TNT... PLEASE


----------



## JRose5

Did they just hit a 3!?


----------



## 7thwatch

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

Lets hit these freethrows


----------



## Nater

Sprewell ties it with a 3!

Rose has it stolen, Sprewell misses a buzzer-beater from halfcourt.


----------



## Future

Spree tied it!!!

Jalen Lost the ball.... man if only he made that FT.


----------



## MikeDC

jeez... spree hits a sick three

Rose fumbles the last chance.

OT


----------



## ScottVdub

WHY JALEN WHY?????


----------



## DaBullz

82-82

Game goes into OT

Rose tried to get off a last second shot and had the ball stolen.

Spre missed a half court shot.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> 
> Lets hit these freethrows


that was about 5 minutes late


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the way you dissed Northwestern.
> 
> It's the 5 ranked medical facility in the _nation_
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.usnews.com/usnews/nycu/health/hosptl/rankings/specihqneur.htm

Ranked by whom?


----------



## Athlon33.6

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> 
> Lets hit these freethrows


This is just what we need! The rally bananas.

*Go Bull!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Scinos

Damn, that's the second time in two games Spree has hit a 3 to tie a game. He did the same thing in the game against the Sonics....


----------



## visionary432

this is good for fantasy mongers


----------



## DaBullz

Minny wins the tip.


----------



## Future

Good thing Madsen is white..... no hops!!


----------



## DaBullz

Madsen wide open, but they throw it over his head and out of bounds.


----------



## GB

He hit that three because I took my attention off the game...doggone wife...


----------



## 7thwatch

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

I have a feeling the Bulls are about to break my heart. Minny is just a better team and I have a feeling they will put us away in OT.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose to Curry, misses point blank.

Marshall misses two putbacks.

Minny ball

82-82
4:16 left


----------



## Nater

Has Kirk played at all since Jamal's injury?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Here we go again...What is it with the Bulls under the basket throwing it up like its a medicine ball?


----------



## UMfan83

He was in the game when it restarted afte the injury


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> He hit that three because I took my attention off the game...doggone wife...


Wives will do that.....


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls get the stop as hoiberg misses the 3.

Hoiberg getting the quality PT for minny tonight.

Rose drives and has his shot blocked in the lane.

Pippen draws the charge.

NO! Blocking foul.


----------



## Future

Curry needs to learn how to ****in dunk. He's 7 ft tall and he'd rather lay it up... Garbage... dunk on someone!!


----------



## DaBullz

Garnett his the first bucket of OT.

84-82


----------



## 7thwatch

The refs hate us.


----------



## MikeDC

Pip looks spent :|


----------



## DaBullz

Out of bounds. Bulls ball with ":04 left

Marshall misses th quick open shot from near the corner.

Minny ball.


----------



## Nater

Halfway through OT... Bulls have yet to score.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Poor shooting decision by Cassell pays off for us


----------



## DaBullz

Pip looks terrific

Cassell takes the 3, misses, rose boards. Runs down court, hits Pippen on the wing, to Curry, who's held.

Gill hits the gouth shot to tie it.


----------



## Crawscrew

Kendal from 18, tie game


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> I have a feeling the Bulls are about to break my heart. Minny is just a better team and I have a feeling they will put us away in OT.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.


You have to be. This is Bizarro world. In the real world, we win at home, lose on the road, and lose in overtime.

Ergo, we must now win in overtime, as we are in Bizarro world.

(did I use "ergo" correctly?)


----------



## Nater

Gill hits a jumper! Tied at 84.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Kendall making up for an overall not great game


----------



## JRose5

Look Dee Dee its Kendall Gill!
Tie game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

wolves by 2


----------



## Future

Rebound dammit!!!

no one was even around madsen!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Gill ties it up


----------



## truebluefan

how much time left?


----------



## Crawscrew

Gill again!, tie-game 86-86


----------



## DaBullz

Man oh man.

Cassell beats Pip, drives past the open basket, hits spre, he misses. Nobody boxes out. Madsen gets the board. Pippen swipes it from him, but the ball ends up in Spre's hands who htis.

Gill hits again to tie it.


----------



## MikeDC

Gill > Hoiberg

Pip is really running on fumes, but he's trying.

Gill with a deja vu shot over Hoiberg again


----------



## UMfan83

How are they winning with Madsen and Hoilberg getting signifigant PT??


----------



## Future

Gill is comin up freakin huge!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Spre gets off a prayer at the :24 buzer and hits.

Gill commits the offensive foul on the other end.

88-86, :45.8 left, Minny ball.


----------



## Crawscrew

spree throws up garbage, hits it, 88-86...offensive foul on Gill...Timeout T'Wolves


----------



## 7thwatch

Gill is doing his best to stick the knife in his old team !


----------



## Future

HOLY **** THESE REFS ARE HORRIBLE.

It wasnt a charge when pip flopped!!!?

Horrible


----------



## MikeDC

Gill with the offensive foul... he's out.

Good flop by Freddie


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Damn. Wolves by 2. Bulls offensive foul on Hoiberg's flop


----------



## Maestro

the Mayor draws blood!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> How are they winning with Madsen and Hoilberg getting signifigant PT??


They're best three players are better than ours.

;-)


----------



## such sweet thunder

This might be good for the Bulls. They need some energy off the bench and were not going to win with the lineup they had on the floor. Erob maybe?


----------



## DaBullz

It better be hinrich in for gill.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Man oh man.
> 
> Cassell beats Pip, drives past the open basket, hits spre, he misses. Nobody boxes out. Madsen gets the board. Pippen swipes it from him, but the ball ends up in Spre's hands who htis.
> 
> Gill hits again to tie it.


Eddy's defensive presense kept Cassell from attempting the layup as he drove past. At least it's progress...


----------



## Maestro

oh the humanity


----------



## Future

Why is pippen taking 3s!!!

man....


----------



## DaBullz

It's blount in for Gill.

Rose with the steal!!

Pip takes a 3 pt shot, but it's just a little short. Blount tries to back tap it, but is over the back.


----------



## Nater

Why on earth did Pippen launch that shot?


----------



## UMfan83

Time?


----------



## Wynn

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, Maestro, Chops, RetroDreams, GB, L.O.B, jhaze99, krob, ScottVdub, sinkingship, Nater, DaBullz, Mikedc, 7thwatch, mgolding, Future, darlets, ez8o5, ChiLuv411, TMD, Darius Miles Davis, bullsfanindc, rwj333, UMfan83, Coachking, RangerC, crazyfool83, chibullsfan4life, tpolish, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, JRose5, Scinos, visionary432, Coyat, danesh23, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, ArtestFan, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, bpm183, animalthug, JPBulls, KirkHinrich, Sith, Chicago N VA, MGoBlue4, Bolts, elias03, Wynn)

Sorry, *DaBullz!*, but I notice that our readership has increased!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

We can't get a freaking call to save our lives on our own court. Man, I can't wait till we earn a little respect.


----------



## DaBullz

Minny ball, :24 left.

Pippen fouls Cassell with :13 left.


----------



## MikeDC

crap. We just can't freakin get to .500 can we?


----------



## MGoBlue4

game on TNT


----------



## Future

WHY THE HELL DIDN'T THEY FOUL CASSEL EARLIER!!!

Geez... there was 23 seconds left...... foul him right when he got the ball!!!!


Absolutely horrible....


----------



## Nater

Then Pip lets 10 seconds run off the clock before he fouls Cassell.

Cassell hits them both. 4 point lead with 12.9 seconds left.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down 4 with :13 left.

Timeout


----------



## ScottVdub

WHY IN THE HELL IS BLOUNT EVEN IN THE GAME. THE GUY SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON THE ACTIVE ROSTER!!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## MGoBlue4

we need a miracle. Damn it BULLS way to choke


----------



## 7thwatch

:upset: 

crap. at least we tried.


----------



## Future

Should've **** won this one....


----------



## elias03

crapola


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls need points fast.


----------



## Wynn

C'mon, Big Bill, draw up the four-point play. Remember that Hoiberg and Hassell are no longer your main offensive weapons....

.....and for luck, the bananas!

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Nater

Inbound to Gill, misses a 3, Cassell rebounds.


----------



## Future

Why is blount in there!!!? 

Cartwright is a moron


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> crapola


Indeed.


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Why is blount in there!!!?
> 
> Cartwright is a moron


damn right


----------



## Future

I hope that wasn't the **** play they came up with out of the time out......

:upset: :|


----------



## UMfan83

Nice shot there....ugh


This really is bizarro world


----------



## such sweet thunder

Why havent we heard about JC's status...Damn it, we should have heard by now.


----------



## Nater

Wait, there's a foul on Garnett! What on earth happened?

edit: Must have been a technical. Rose missed. :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Technical foul on Garnett?

Bulls with a chance to keep it a 2 posession game.

Rose misses the technical FT.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

You need a quick basket, and Blount's in over Hinrich? Did I miss something?


----------



## elias03

**** the ****ing free throws killed us


----------



## Wynn

um.......

..........dang.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I'm a homer, but that was a crap call on KG


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice effort Kendall.. Ugh this ending was on TNT.. Barkley is a ** moron.. I hate him :upset: 

Personally I dont care about this win or loss, it doesnt matter. I just wanna hear about Crawford!


----------



## ScottVdub

why cant jalen hit a free throw. remember last year when he dissed Jay for missing free throws on opening night and said "he choked" well someone tell jalen that he choked to the papers.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 1-5 at home, 3-1 on the road.

Thank god for the circus trip!

Pip hits a token 3 at the buzzer.

BUlls lose by 3.


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> You need a quick basket, and Blount's in over Hinrich? Did I miss something?


ummmm, blount and hinrich kinda play different positions. he was in for curry


----------



## Nater

Sucky.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> why cant jalen hit a free throw. remember last year when he dissed Jay for missing free throws on opening night and said "he choked" well someone tell jalen that he choked to the papers.


:yes: 

He missed that ft in the 4th quarter that would have sealed it for us.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Nice effort Kendall.. Ugh this ending was on TNT.. Barkley is a f'n moron.. I hate him :upset:


whoa there. Barkley's the man. He's right they should have gone for 2 not 3.


----------



## Future

If Rose hit his God Damn free throws... ET did to end the game... Rose didn't.

Cartwright should've told his players to foul the other team so they couldn't go for a 3 pter to tie...

What could've been... they choked.


----------



## UMfan83

Good game drive home safely


That was one of those games that just punches you in the stomach


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

181 total points in an OT game?

That is either a sign of some lockdown defense or a couple of floundering offensive efforts. I didn't see a lockdown defense game tonight.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/usnews/nycu/health/hosptl/rankings/specihqneur.htm
> 
> Ranked by whom?


Consumer's Checkbook
Northwestern Memorial ranked fifth on a national survey of "America's Top Hospitals" by Consumer's Checkbook, a Washington DC based nonprofit consumer education organization. The national survey ranked the nation's 50 leading metropolitan hospitals.


National Research Corporation
Consumer's Choice Award
#1 consumer-preferred hospital in Chicago and 9-county area. Northwestern Memorial has been recognized since 1992 by Chicago healthcare consumers as Chicago's first choice for:


+Best Quality
+Best Physicians
+Best Nurses
+Most Personalized Care
+Best Image and Reputation

http://www.nmh.org/about_nmh/awards.html


----------



## ScottVdub

didnt we used to win home games? i have a bad feeling about this season.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Last season the Bulls couldn't win on the road. Suddenly they can't win at home. What happened?


----------



## Athlon33.6

Darn. :sigh: 


What did Barkley say on TNT? I was busy watching the game on NBA LP.


----------



## GB

Bulls need to work on their FT's


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmm, blount and hinrich kinda play different positions. he was in for curry


What difference does it make? You need a basket with 13 seconds left, a 3 pt. would be nice, what exactly is Blount in for, and what exactly is Hinrich out for? I didn't get to catch the game, just the end on TNT, but I'm not real sure the strategy behind what went on with that inbounds.


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> didnt we used to win home games? i have a bad feeling about this season.


It's the opposite of last year... win on the road... lose at home...


I have a feeling the west coast trip will change that theory though.....


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Last season the Bulls couldn't win on the road. Suddenly they can't win at home. What happened?


They drafted Kirk Hinrich. :whoknows:


----------



## hps

I hope the headline tommorow is "After a good game, Rose wilts"


----------



## JRose5

God I cant take that ****, stuff like this just makes me so friggin mad, happened to my team all the time last year too, UGH. 
Exactly like the Denver game, I'd rather get blown out then let games like this slip through.

Just makes me feel sick.

I hope Jamals alright.


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> whoa there. Barkley's the man. He's right they should have gone for 2 not 3.



Well yea but when they throw it to Kendall when he's close to out of bounds.. Whats he suppose to do with defenders on him? Pass.. Hah.. anyways I dont care..


----------



## UMfan83

Prediction: Bulls beat Seattle, win one game on the death trip, come back home 6-10


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Darn. :sigh:
> 
> 
> What did Barkley say on TNT? I was busy watching the game on NBA LP.


He said Gill's shot was terrible, which it was. Not sure what the other poster got so worked up about.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Consumer's Checkbook
> Northwestern Memorial ranked fifth on a national survey of "America's Top Hospitals" by Consumer's Checkbook, a Washington DC based nonprofit consumer education organization. The national survey ranked the nation's 50 leading metropolitan hospitals.
> 
> 
> National Research Corporation
> Consumer's Choice Award
> #1 consumer-preferred hospital in Chicago and 9-county area. Northwestern Memorial has been recognized since 1992 by Chicago healthcare consumers as Chicago's first choice for:
> 
> 
> +Best Quality
> +Best Physicians
> +Best Nurses
> +Most Personalized Care
> +Best Image and Reputation
> 
> http://www.nmh.org/about_nmh/awards.html


Northwestern is overall an excellent hospital. No disprespect. But specifically for Neuro in the Chicago area, University of Chicago Hospitals is #1. No doubt.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Rose is about 0-8 in game winning shots since last year. He hasn't hit one in two seasons and counting now. If he wants to be "the man", he needs to do othis, and hit his ft's. 

I hope he takes full responsibility at the press conference.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Barkley is such a dummy.


----------



## Wynn

Looks like we lost this one on the boards and from the line.

Too bad. Though I predicted a loss, it was looking like a win there. I think this game will be a rallying point for the rest of the season, though. I think we'll look back on this as the point where our season turned around.

With the potential injury to Jamal, I think the Jamal/Kirk controversy goes away. Tyson returns next game. Maybe Fizer comes back, too?

Enjoyed the evening, folks, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UMfan83

Rose did hit a couple of big shots down the stretch but missing a huge FT and getting the ball swiped after Spree hit that 3 in the 4th really lost us the game


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Rose is about 0-8 in game winning shots since last year. He hasn't hit one in two seasons and counting now. If he wants to be "the man", he needs to do othis, and hit his ft's.
> 
> I hope he takes full responsibility at the press conference.


Simple answer... He's not clutch. 

Sure he hit some really huge shots for us today, played pretty well defensively, but he wasn't there when everything counted the most.

He missed a FT that would've made it a 4 pt game and missed that technical FT that still would've given the Bulls a chance.

And he lost the ball when he had a chance for the winning shot.....

Just like against Milwaukee last year when he let the clock run out before he got a shot.


----------



## UMfan83

I think Jamal Will go on IL for the minimum games and come back. Looks to be a concussion above anything else (hopefully thats as bad as it is)


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, Maestro, C.C.C.P*, NCBullsFan*, Wynn, Outkast*, hoops*, RetroDreams, GB, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, jhaze99, krob, ScottVdub, MichaelOFAZ*, sinkingship, Nater, Crawscrew*, Mikedc, 7thwatch, mgolding, hps, Future, darlets, ez8o5, TomBoerwinkle#1*, rosenthall*, ChiLuv411, TMD, Darius Miles Davis, bullsfanindc, UMfan83, Coachking, RATF, airety, kcchiefs-fan*, Sigifrith, LuCane*, Mr. Bill, crazyfool83, tyson2323, badfish, chibullsfan4life, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, cwalkmanuel, JRose5, Snuffleupagus, visionary432, Coyat, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, ArtestFan, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, bpm183, animalthug, JPBulls, Sith, Chicago N VA, MGoBlue4, Parabull, Bolts, elias03, DaBullz)


----------



## truebluefan

I saw the crawford fall.  All of his weight and legs over his head..scary


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

By the way, I'm pretty sure Pip took that ill advised shot with 28 seconds left so we could get a two for one. One good shot would have worked better.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Say what you want about Spree but he has alot of heart. :yes:


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Say what you want about Spree but he has alot of heart. :yes:


ok heres what i want to say about spree "********* ********* ********* YOU LATRELL ********* AHHHHH ********** YO BEAT MY BULLS YOU PUNK JERK ****** **** ***** ****!!!!!!!!!"

there


----------



## Athlon33.6

I feel you man!


----------



## GB

Team is still learning. (small silver lining)

Eddy didn't step up the way he needed to.


----------



## GB

Peace out.

Had a flu shot---havn't felt well all day.


----------



## Athlon33.6

We won this game! I can care less about the final score! We will be going to the playoff's anyway.


----------



## ChiBron

The MOST disappointing Bulls loss since the rebuilding era. I just can't believe we blew this game. DEPRESSING


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> The MOST disappointing Bulls loss since the rebuilding era. I just can't believe how we blew away this game. DEPRESSING


that was with a line up of almost all veterans too. thats the thing that concerns me.


----------



## ScottVdub

c'mon bulls fans, lets get this thread over 600 posts.


----------



## ChiBron

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> c'mon bulls fans, lets get this thread over 600 posts.


LOL, alright.

The final 5 mins. of the 4th qtr gave me goosebumps like no other time. The crowd going fu*king nuts and the bulls making a comeback with hard nose D. The UC was the loudest i could remember since MJ played his last game here(as a wizard). Imagine if the bulls had pulled it out?? Ohhhh man :sigh:.....it'll be tough to sleep tonight


----------



## Laid-Backness06

I was on my way to the gym when I heard about Jamal's accident. I hope he's ok. Is there any word on his condition?


----------



## truebluefan

600 posts??? Not too bad.


----------



## ChiTownFan

Why give the ball to Rose? In his tenure as a "star" for the Bulls he's made maybe 1 or 2 clutch shots. Oh, and not only did he screw the team once, but he missed the FT that would have sealed it. Let someone else have their shot. STOP GIVING THE BALL TO THE ANTI-CLUTCH JALEN ROSE.


----------



## ChiTownFan

bump


----------



## ChiTownFan

*600*

There, 600 posts for one game.


----------



## spongyfungy

OT: How come Rasheed was wearing his headband around his neck?


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> OT: How come Rasheed was wearing his headband around his neck?


I would think we're past the point of questioning Rasheed.

How about him trying his hardest to get a game losing tech at the end of that game after picking up an offensive foul that nearly cost the game, and then missing a crucial free throw.

That is one wild and crazy guy!


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> that was with a line up of almost all veterans too. thats the thing that concerns me.


Playing against a line-up of all veterans.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Playing against a line-up of all veterans.


Of better veterans, too.


----------

